# Suitable Conditions for Cherry Shrimp?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

6 months ago I bought 20 cherries... The tank had been established with few guppies for about a year.... and from that 20 I bought only 4 remain.. ( all females )
Since then I removed theg uppies to another tank.

Anyways I was looking to restock.... with more cherries however


I just checked my kh / gh / tds

Are these suitable conditions for cherries?
kh: 3
gh: 14.. (looks high)
tds: 373 (high as well)


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Cherries have been known to be able to be quite hardy and live in a fairly wide range of conditions. The recommended ranges will vary based on who you ask, but here are a few numbers recommended by ShrimpFever:

pH – 6.4-7.5
gH – 5-11
kH – 1-4
TDS – 100-300
Temperature – 18-26C or 64 – 80F

So overall, your GH and TDS could stand to be a bit lower, but they aren't all that bad. Sometimes the GH and TDS will creep up overtime and you'll have to top up with RO water or perform a water change. If you'd like to lower them though, a quick fix would be to add a bit of RO water instead of the tap water, but this may influence your pH as well and make the water more acidic. You can't fill the whole tank with pure RO water unless you have minerals in the form of a powder or liquid though so keep some tap water in the mix to act as your source of minerals.

You can try having your cherries in a separate tank first and see if those parameters work for them. It can be a never ending process trying to fiddle with water parameters


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks, 

I was actually thinking r/o....

I'll see if that works..


----------

